# my dlink router will not allow access to the internet



## suupaluva (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello all. I just purchased a d link wireless router to allow access to the internet from my desktop and my laptop. When i try and connect to the internet it wont connect. i contacted both dlink and clearwire (isp) Dlink can't find an answer and clearwire says the router is interfering with the clearwire signal and therefore i couldn't get online even when i ran the cable modem directly to the pc.  Sure enough i disconnected the power on the router and was able to get on with the cable modem to the pc. One other weird thing its doing is the connection will toggle from connected to connected about every half a second. i have no idea what's going on.


clearwire is my isp
i have a motorola cable modem, but not sure of the model number
i have a d link dir 615 router
wireless is my connection
i'm using windows xp pro and i'm using firefox


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## suupaluva (Mar 9, 2009)

hey thanks. I'm at work right now, but I'll try it this evening and see if i have any success. thanks again


----------



## suupaluva (Mar 9, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\James>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jwilliams07
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI For Com
plete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-03-68-8B-70
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.164.174
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-A5-FA-7C-63

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Wireless PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-98-BE-3D-AF

C:\Documents and Settings\James>ping 169.254.164.174

Pinging 169.254.164.174 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 169.254.164.174: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.164.174: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.164.174: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.164.174: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.164.174:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\James>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\James>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\James>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## suupaluva (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks. i tried those and reboot. I'm still not able to connect. Was there something else I was supposed to do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The symptoms are that you can't connect to the DHCP server in the router. Truthfully, if you've done a factory reset and the router is toggling the connection status on an otherwise working system, I'd take it back for replacement.


----------



## suupaluva (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you sir. I appreciate your help


----------

